

First Startup of its kind - buynothing
http://www.buynothing.io

======
rafaqueque
Quite scary because I see people buying this for fun. There are a lot of
startups struggling to find paying customers, with real products, and then you
have this kind of joke that will sell more than those startups.

It's really sad.

